# cute baby Zonkey (news article with pic)



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

thought everyone could enjoy this cute little guy 

Rare Italian-born Baby Zonkey in Good Health - Yahoo!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I have never heard of a Zonkey, but all I know is that I want one!!!! Too cute!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Ohmygod! I. Want. It!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

my first reaction.. awh! Isn't It Cute.. in the baby voice

made my day.. after forgetting brownies in the oven:/


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I think I'll take two! Seriously, cutest baby ever.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

WAW! Im impressed. I have to say tho, it's a really strange mix.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

^^ yes it is but you can say no to any baby donkey, especially a Zonkey!!


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh, that fuzzy wuzzy little darling!!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

SOOOO cute . I totally need one.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

i think everyone needs one!


----------

